# searching for LED manufactures , in the U.S



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think Cree is the only LED company that I know of headquartered in the US. They're certainly a biggie if they aren't the only one.

http://www.cree.com/


----------



## twicebright (Mar 16, 2009)

*Philips LED*

I don't know where they are manufactured but Philips is releasing their Master LED Series in the US in July. Check them out here. 

http://www.lighting.philips.com/gl_...ster_led&parent=0&id=gl_en_master_led&lang=en


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks for the link twicebright. very interested in the LED thing and mabye a big player in the market will start getting prices down!


----------



## TolmanElectric (Jan 27, 2009)

You might check with NSL they have all kinds of different options.. Not sure if its exactly what you are looking for but I have used them for other LED projects in Kitchens under and inside of cabinets.

http://www.nslusa.com/ they are based in Colorado

As a sidenote I just put some in a kitchen this past week just for parts it was $1640 for 5 transformers 3 seperate sections of undermount lighting and 8 puck lights for inside cabinets. The homeowner about flipped his top when I gave him the quote for labor and material. So if you can not sell it to the customer tell them they will save more money then it cost in the long run.. 60000 hour rating on thier led products is unreal. But if someone else has better options for under cabinet led that is low profile and looks great I would love to hear about it..


----------



## pbeasley (Feb 15, 2009)

Check out these. http://www.enluxled.com/products-solutions.php. High quality product, we have had alot of success with them. So far the only negative we found is that the 120v and the 230v products are a slightly different length. We ended up seeing about 1/2" more of the fins than we wanted to in one application.


----------

